# What the .... Large spark shooting off engine



## Case485 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a Kohler c18 on a miler welder. It starts up fine but it started shooting sparks and I have no idea why. I replaced the plug wires but it's still doing it. He's is a link to a video I made Of it here

youtu.be/wFvQ8QLNgA0

Thanks a ton

Case


----------



## asat (Jun 28, 2012)

*sparks*

Hi
I do not have much experience yet but looking at your clip with windows movie maker we clearly see the sparks starting under the metal plate and not the plug wire.
It seems a wired is under that metal piece and short du to vibration.
look at 4.75 second for the start up to 4.85 second using movie maker or another similar program.
hope this will help you
asat


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree. It was so quick that it was difficult to tell. I also do not feel it is the plug wire by reviewing the video. Have you taken the shroud off to see if there is an exposed wire?


----------

